# getting started



## david clark (May 21, 2010)

I am trying to post a photo and its sideways, how do I rotate the image?


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

Funny that you mention that, David. I think it was Tom (Desert Rat) that was having the same issue? 
Size of the uploaded image had something to do with it, as I recall.
I always upload pics from my desktop; never had an issue.

Somebody has a spanky new toy!


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

If you took it using a phone camera - just edit the pic either to your specs or just a very very little, click done and continue on. Just one of the quirks. It also can matter which way you hold the phone when you take the pic.


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

You can download Irfanview for free and open the picture file with it, rotate the image there, then save the rotated image to your documents and upload that file to the forum. You can also use Irfanview to annotate photos.


----------



## boogalee (Nov 24, 2010)

image


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

Hi, Had the same problem with pictures taken with a phone. I download all pix from my phone from time to time, and apparently the picture orientation goes with it. The solution for me turned out to be reducing the size of the picture in Irfanview, a free and very good picture editor. Not much to it. Lay in a crop mark, delete everthing outside the crop, save. Second step is to redu ce the size of the picture by half. Save again. I don't know if it's the resize or the second save that does the trick. When I post pictures, I check to see if they're oriented correctly, if yes, i'm done, if not, I go through the resize steps. I also now prefer to use a separate camera to shoot the picture without the orientation information. At any rate, Irfanview is a really nice program.


----------



## 4DThinker (Feb 16, 2014)

Did you pick that up in California or find a local used one? Just curious.


----------



## david clark (May 21, 2010)

4D, Actually, It just kinda dropped in my lap, a local company in Merriam KS, decided it was time to take production to China, and placed a "for sale" ad in the Kansas City Woodworkers Guild Newsletter. They had two of them for sale, a 50-25 model and a 25-50. As you know, I've been pursuing the Probotix for some time. However in a recent conversation with Len down at Probotix, he indicated I would be pushing the envelope with the thicker material (2" Beech) on the Meteor, which got me thinking maybe a heavier duty machine - - but cost had me stalled out. Then this Velox showed up literally in my back yard. It's two years old, in fantastic condition, and very "heavy duty" - and the price was more in my range. I see that my fiddling around with my picture problem seemed to have worked, as earlier in this thread the picture I was trying to post seems to have rotated - don't know what I did, but it got rotated, : )


----------



## 4DThinker (Feb 16, 2014)

You can't argue with fate, David. That CNC looks like it should be a nice addition to any woodworking shop. Thanks for the tale on how you ended up with it. 

4D


----------



## UglySign (Nov 17, 2015)

Thats not a bad idea for chip containment. You could
run jobs and haul it away at the same time. Provided
you had strong power inverter?


----------



## david clark (May 21, 2010)

Ugly Sign, Hadn't thought of that : )


----------

